# Buy your own Joey?



## kwales

I am currently charged $7 per month for each Joey. I noticed you can buy a Joey on Amazon for about $100. Is it possible to buy a Joey and send Dish's Joey back and avoid the $7 a month charge?


----------



## john payne

no that would not do anything. You are paying for the programming in that room. If you have a joey in there you will pay for it.


----------



## CCarncross

That $7 is for the mirroring of your programming for each additional receiver, not actually a lease fee. You pay it on an owned or leased receiver.


----------



## kwales

Thought I had found a hole in the system.


----------



## HinterXGames

It's just like if you have a cellphone on a family plan. You pay the full package price on the primary phone and an addtional 5/10$ for every other phone on the account to share the minutes.
--
Same thing here. You pay full package price on the primary reciever, and then additional 6/7$ a month for every other TV to share the programming. This is also why, for instance with DTV's C31's clients, there's still the 6$ mirroring fee, because it's for the programming not the equipment.


----------



## scottchez

If you dont mind SD, I went from 8 Joeys to 2 in my order by doing this.
Saves me a ton.

I bought a RF modular that out puts on channel 4 for Joey One in Room One

and a other RF Modualtor that outputs on channel 60 for Joey Two in Room Two.

I then combine them using a VHF UHF combiner and send that Coax to 8 other TVs.

I then bought extra remotes on ebay at half price.


----------



## Michael P

scottchez said:


> If you dont mind SD, I went from 8 Joeys to 2 in my order by doing this.
> Saves me a ton.
> 
> I bought a RF modular that out puts on channel 4 for Joey One in Room One
> 
> and a other RF Modualtor that outputs on channel 60 for Joey Two in Room Two.
> 
> I then combine them using a VHF UHF combiner and send that Coax to 8 other TVs.
> 
> I then bought extra remotes on ebay at half price.


The only problem with this kind of setup is you are stuck viewing the same programming on the RF modulated rooms as the room with the Joey and in SD only. Also the picture quality of an analog RF modulator is inferior to the A/V outputs of the Joey.

You may be better off with one of the earlier model DVR's that have a TV 2 output (a "dual DVR" such as the 622, 722 or 922) on an RF signal that is strong enough to drive a whole house. That is best suited for homes with older SD TV's. If your house is full of HDTV flat screens the Joey would give you true HD service to every HDTV.


----------



## P Smith

HinterXGames said:


> It's just like if you have a cellphone on a family plan. You pay the full package price on the primary phone and an addtional 5/10$ for every other phone on the account to share the minutes.
> --
> Same thing here. You pay full package price on the primary reciever, and then additional 6/7$ a month for every other TV to share the programming. This is also why, for instance with DTV's C31's clients, there's still the 6$ mirroring fee, because it's for the programming not the equipment.


Incorrect analogy.

Totally different: sat TV is BROADCAST system - one signal reach all devices simultaneously (so the "mirror" fee is just a gimmick to make more money) while cellphones transmit/receive real physical PACKETs of [digitized] voice or/and data different for each device.


----------

